# Siteone prices higher this year



## kstall (May 10, 2019)

The closest Siteone to me is in Memphis which is about 2 hours away. Last year I got 46-0-0 for $17 and 22-0-11 for $27. Called the other day and urea is now like $33 a bag and 22-0-11 is like $45. Man these prices suck!


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

Supply and demand. Last year less demand for oil and prices went down, demand is up this year and so is oil $.


----------

